# I see many viewing but no posts? lets talk Texas Tarpon



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you in advance for your time, I hope to get some wholesome responses out of this post. :cheers: I have seen many people viewing this forum daily but not many posts.

I am new to Texas fishing with my relocation from Miami to Houston 3 years ago. I am not finding more time for fishing and wanted to try my luck at some Tarpon soon can anyone offer me some advise?

I have been able to speak to a couple people and they tell me my best bet from Houston is surfside piers/jetties throwing big mullets and big swim baits during I think he said Janurary - March. 

Anyone heard of anyone catching them off the piers/jetties in galveston?

Again I appreciate any replies.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

*Tarpon*

You are 10-15 years late if you wanted to catch a lot of discussions on this board. I donâ€™t know why folks donâ€™t post much anymore but it has certainly dropped off to next to nothing.

There is lots of good information on the board about tarpon fishing, you just have to look through old posts to find it.

Except for when I visited with Tarpon Board members up the coast, the area I fish is from the mid-coast to the valley so I donâ€™t have much to give you about fishing the Houston area, but the information is on here. You just have to look for it.

Good luck and post up. Maybe youâ€™ll be the person to get things going again.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

The views are servers indexing the page. Views donâ€™t know the difference between servers IP address and Real Humans addresses. 

Most forums are dead. Everyone moved to Facebook groups ..but even those appear to be dying off now (to much politics and off topic stuff) ...where people go next is a mystery


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Marker 54 Lures said:


> The views are servers indexing the page. Views donâ€™t know the difference between servers IP address and Real Humans addresses.
> 
> Most forums are dead. Everyone moved to Facebook groups ..but even those appear to be dying off now (to much politics and off topic stuff) ...where people go next is a mystery


Thanks for the explanation. I didnâ€™t understand why people quit posting here.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

Also, Tarpon fishermen are the tightest lip there is.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

5 O said:


> Also, Tarpon fishermen are the tightest lip there is.


yeah just wanted some friendly conversation, can probably figure them out just need to dedicate time brother.

If anyone wants to come on trips I go fishing almost every Week and have plenty of knowledge and gear to share for just about any kind of fishing you want to do.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

The advice you would get on here is to get a guide. From what is posted, fishing for tarpon here is much different than in Florida. Here they spook easily from an outboard motor. You will notice guide boats with 2 - 36 volt trolling motors on the transom of a 25 foot Boston Whaler so I do believe this to be true, but I've never chased them enough to know for sure. People catch them on the jetties and piers in Texas, but it is by-catch accidents when it happens.


----------

